

Ask HN: What service does your website use to send emails? - ecaron

Do you just use postfix/sendmail on your localhost, do you SMTP to your company's Exchange server, or are you using a 3rd party that just gets the job done?<p>Our server is sending around 7,000 emails a day (all opt-in job alerts), and it led me to question if using postfix is the smartest method or if there are reasons to rely on a 3rd party for email delivery.
======
andrewf
Getting delivered is your biggest concern. If you end up in a bad IP range, or
a large email site (ie its automated systems) figure you might be spam, people
won't see your mail.

This can be as simple as a minority of your email recipients hitting "Mark as
Spam" in their webmail client to make your stuff go away.

I've worked someplace where this was handled inhouse. You need to keep an eye
on the various blacklisting systems out there, consider making sure you
conform to the latest "emails that don't have this are probably spam" trends,
and set up "feedback loops" with major mail providers like Hotmail and GMail.
The purpose of the feedback loop is essentially to have your system
automatically unsubscribe people who indicate that they don't want your mail
any more, even if they do so with the "This is Spam" button instead of
unsubscribing properly.

I might need to send mail soon and I'm considering doing it with a provider
like MailChimp (who have a poorly advertised API for sending individual mails,
rather than bulk mails) or postmarkapp.com

